# How do I make this wood joint for a butchers block



## Rochesterwood (Nov 25, 2016)

I have recently restored an old butchers block. I want to recreate it myself but I am unsure how to make the joints that are connecting the wood. How do you make these is there a tool or a machine I need to make them?


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Those are sliding dovetails. Router, dovetail bit and straight edge and lots of practice. There are also dovetail jigs available that will make short sliding dovetails and there are hand planes available to make dovetails also. Dovetails require a lot of practice to get right.

That is a beautiful old butcher block. It has definitely seen a lot of use. Those dovetails are probably one reason it has lasted as long as it has. Most butcher blocks I have seen just face glue the wood with no joints They will last a long time but not like the one you have.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's a few ways

http://womeninwoodworking.com/Main/Articles/Skill-Builder-Routing-Sliding-Dovetail-Joints-8965.aspx

http://www.finewoodworking.com/2012/09/08/sliding-dovetails

http://www.finewoodworking.com/2012/12/06/3-steps-to-great-glue-ups-sliding-dovetail-joints


----------



## Rochesterwood (Nov 25, 2016)

Thank you a1jim and Bruce I really appreciate the input. I have been looking if there was a specific way to do it on the edge of boards but maybe I just have to experiment.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

BTW Welcome to Ljs Rochester

I would guess that there is more than just the ends that are dovetailed,It looks like the dovetails go all the way from top to bottom. Take a look at the bottom and if there are dovetails on the bottom too then they go all the way through.


----------



## Rochesterwood (Nov 25, 2016)

Thank you I am new to the forum scene so this is all new.

And yes you are correct it does go all the way from top to bottom on each board.


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

I am curious, was a shaper was used to cut those dovetails?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I would guess if these were factory made a shaper with a power feeder would be a good choice to make that much sliding dovetail area,but it could be done on a router table and even a table saw with the right set up.


----------



## Rochesterwood (Nov 25, 2016)

Thank you I am in the middle of restoring an old craftsman table saw once that's finished maybe I'll play around with it! Thank you!


----------



## IowaBeauty (Nov 27, 2016)

> I would guess that there is more than just the ends that are dovetailed,It looks like the dovetails go all the way from top to bottom. Take a look at the bottom and if there are dovetails on the bottom too then they go all the way through


How could they not go all the way through?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's some information on using a table saw to make sliding dovetails.

https://www.canadianwoodworking.com/tipstechniques/sliding-dovetails


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome to Ljs Iowabeauty 
I can think of some ways but why wouldn't you have them go through all the other ways would be a big hassle to make.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> I would guess if these were factory made a shaper with a power feeder would be a good choice to make that much sliding dovetail area,but it could be done on a router table and even a table saw with the right set up.
> 
> - a1Jim


My brain must not be working properly, I'm having trouble picturing how a shaper could cut a dovetail. Is that possible? 
I could picture doing the tenon, 1 side at a time.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi J
My father inlaw use to make them on his tilting head shaper with cutters he ground himself.


----------



## JDCDDesign (Nov 27, 2016)

Alot of great information here! Iv also been wondering how to make these sliding dovetail joins.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Hi J
> My father inlaw use to make them on his tilting head shaper with cutters he ground himself.
> 
> - a1Jim


I still can't picture it, but if you say so. 
We are talking about the mortise, right?

May be possible to make one half of the mortise cut at a time, but the throat would end up being pretty wide.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

> Hi J
> My father inlaw use to make them on his tilting head shaper with cutters he ground himself.
> 
> - a1Jim





> I still can t picture it, but if you say so.
> 
> - jbay


I've never cut dovetails on a shaper, but I can imagine, with a tilting head, a custom cutter, and multiple passes, it could be done. something like this:


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Hi J
> My father inlaw use to make them on his tilting head shaper with cutters he ground himself.
> 
> - a1Jim
> ...


That is what I was saying about the throat size, the throat size would be pretty much fixed, depending on the cutter width. It would dictate the size of the tenon and thickness of material used? 
I can't see an actual application doing this myself. But I suppose it is possible.

Thanks for the picture…
I see you just like to draw with SU also.. makes for good practice and keeps you tuned up.


----------

